# What Are the Best Film Scores of the Past 5 Years?



## patrick76 (Aug 21, 2022)

I am finding fewer scores that I really love lately, so I'm hoping you can share some of your recent favorites. I'll start with Vice by Nicholas Britell.


----------



## KEM (Aug 21, 2022)

TENET


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 21, 2022)

I have pretty much lost interest in watching actual films, so I haven't seen a lot.
From those that I've seen, I would also say Tenet was really exciting, as well in its conception as well as its execution.


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 21, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I have pretty much lost interest in watching actual films, so I haven't seen a lot.
> From those that I've seen, I would also say Tenet was really exciting, as well in its conception as well as its execution.


Is your loss of interest related to the quality or type of films being produced today? Or, is it because of a different reason?

I've been finding more satisfaction from episodic material on streaming or cable services, but I really miss film. That's not to say that there aren't good films being made, but in my opinion, there are not as many quality ones being produced.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 21, 2022)

*Everything Everywhere All at Once*… Ryan Lott and the crew in Son Lux did such a great job with that score. So many moments, textures, and ideas. Synth work, orchestral work, it’s a really fun listen.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 21, 2022)

patrick76 said:


> Is your loss of interest related to the quality or type of films being produced today? Or, is it because of a different reason?
> 
> I've been finding more satisfaction from episodic material on streaming or cable services, but I really miss film. That's not to say that there aren't good films being made, but in my opinion, there are not as many quality ones being produced.


I guess it's due to the often overly obvious calculatio behind the films...
I'm interested in seeing films that have some kind of artistic vision and I'm not interested in seeing the result of something which is the result of some smart guys calculating how to make the most profit. 
Also: most films have aesthetical concepts that are pretty banal...

And I completely agree with you, episodic concepts are often much more interesting in these times.

p.s. a month ago I couldn't work for around a week due to covid. I took the opportunity to rewatch all 3 seasons of Twin Peaks. I wish there would be more stuff like it....


----------



## Ben E (Aug 21, 2022)

I thought Daniel Lopatin's score for Uncut Gems (2019) was pretty amazing.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 21, 2022)

Dune


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 21, 2022)

I loathed the Star Wars sequel movies, but the scores were fantastic.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 21, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> Dune


Dune was also great to experience in the theater.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 21, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I'm interested in seeing films that have some kind of artistic vision


I also seem to be more into, ehm, fucked (and smaller scope) movies, for lack of a better term. Anyway, there are two I watched recently you might be interested in:
Lamb (2021)
The Innocents (2022)


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 21, 2022)

WhiteNoiz said:


> I also seem to be more into, ehm, fucked (and smaller scope) movies, for lack of a better term. Anyway, there are two I watched recently you might be interested in:
> Lamb (2021)
> The Innocents (2022)


I've seen the Innocents and I think it's a fantastic film.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 21, 2022)

KEM said:


> TENET


oh you like TENET ?

e


----------



## cuttime (Aug 21, 2022)

Annihilation
Hereditary
Midsommar
Gretel and Hansel


----------



## KEM (Aug 21, 2022)

ed buller said:


> oh you like TENET ?
> 
> e



According to the rumors going around, yeah apparently I do


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 21, 2022)

Ben E said:


> I thought Daniel Lopatin's score for Uncut Gems (2019) was pretty amazing.


+++1


----------



## proggermusic (Aug 22, 2022)

Forgive the mild OT since it's not strictly a film, but the score very much behaves like it is! The game "Xenoblade Chronicles 2" has my favorite soundtrack of anything I've come across in the last five years, it's masterful. The composition, orchestration, and production are all just beautiful.


----------



## Great Zed (Aug 22, 2022)

Jonny Greenwood's Phantom Thread score was quite beautiful and unique, I thought. I also enjoyed the soundtrack to Dune. That one kind of blurs the line between sound design and music, which fits the otherworldly nature of the movie quite well. James Newton Howard's "Jungle Cruise" surprised me, it's got some great old-school adventure style writing in there.

As for other non-movie scores: From what little I've heard, I'm enjoying Ramin Djawadi's score to House of the Dragon. Great stuff. I like what I've heard from Bear McCreary's "Rings of Power". And I very much enjoyed Elden Ring's soundtrack.


----------



## jeremyr (Aug 22, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Forgive the mild OT since it's not strictly a film, but the score very much behaves like it is! The game "Xenoblade Chronicles 2" has my favorite soundtrack of anything I've come across in the last five years, it's masterful. The composition, orchestration, and production are all just beautiful.


I share a similar sentiment as a long-time collector of film soundtracks by composers like Horner, Williams, Silvestri, Poledouris, Goldsmith, etc. I feel many Japanese composers are continuing that tradition so I'm drawn toward a lot of game and anime scores. You can often pick out moments where they directly reference these composers, for example, Keiji Inai makes countless references to Horner and Williams.

As far as Hollywood scores go I liked Ready Player One (pretty much anything Silvestri really), some tracks from The Orville, Williams's Star Wars scores. Stuff along those lines.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 22, 2022)

Christopher Willis’ Death of Stalin is terrific!


----------



## CT (Aug 22, 2022)

Great Zed said:


> I like what I've heard from Bear McCreary's "Rings of Power".


...big shock I'm sure, but this has jumped to the top of my list. Other recent ones with more than a track or two that have stuck with me would be:

- Dune
- Blade Runner 2049
- A Hidden Life
- 1917
- Abzû
- the ongoing music for Destiny


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 24, 2022)

-Watchmen's OST by Trent Reznor and Aticuss Ross. (3CD!). Some much interesting stuff here and it's exactly what the show needed! I still listen to it regularly.

Also,

-Dune
-Tenet
There are also some great pieces of music in Detroit: Become Human's OST


----------

